

Startups On Steroids - kirubakaran
http://www.statesman.com/business/content/business/stories/technology/10/22/1022fastinternet.html

======
khookie
Sheesh, the article's only taking into account development time... I'm sure
there was plenty of branstorming/planning time before actual implementation.

